# Wind damaged t-lock shingle roof



## Ralphgarou (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi All-
The roof over my deck has sustained some wind damage, exposing the plywood underneath.  The asphalt t-lock shingles they used when the house was built are no longer manufactured, however.  I'm not sure how to go about fixing this if I can't get the right shingles.

I can get different kinds of shingles that match in color, but how to I make a durable, good looking repair here that mates up properly with the existing roof?

Thanks for the help...


----------



## Quattro (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd remove all shingles from the over-deck portion of the roof, then start from the bottom edge with new felt and 3-tab shingles. When you get to the first course of T-lock shingles, slide the felt and 3-tabs under. Nail, and then use roofing cement to seal the joint between the T-lock shingles and the new 3-tabs. This connection would be right about at that gutter line. 

Oh, and add metal drip-edge to all edges of that over-deck roof. When you cement the edge-line shingles to that, it makes for a stronger, more wind-resistant edge. Plus, it should help keep wind-driven water from damaging your sheathing.

That's what I would do anyway!


----------

